# Hawaii Moves To Ban Aspartame



## Andrew Green (Jan 23, 2008)

With all the recent evidence showing that this "diet" product might cause people to gain weight, cause cancer, is highly addictive and all that other nasty stuff, I'd call this a good move.

That and it tastes absolutely horrid, at least until you get addicted I guess, but I can't stand it 

http://www.capitol.hawaii.gov/site1/docs/getstatus2.asp?billno=SB2506


----------



## exile (Jan 23, 2008)

There's some evidence that aspartame may be an excitotoxin: it contains certain amino acids that can damage neural tissue by causing nerve cells to go overboard firing, which leads to cell death. Neuropathological diseases such as Parkinson's, Huntington's and others.

 The main source on this is a book written by R. L. Blaylock, a board-certified neuroanatomist and neurosurgeon, some of whose conclusions are included in the survey entry here.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 23, 2008)

Be interesting to see where this goes.  Aspartame (Neutrasweet) and Sucralose (Splenda) are both toxic crap that got fast tracked through the FDA.  The ****'s in so much food today it's scary. I went to buy Tang and it's in there! Ugh!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 23, 2008)

I wonder how many people - who years ago complained to their doctors about numbness and tingling in their hands and feet (hich didn't start until they began consuming Nutrasweet) and who were turned away due to lack of evidence (and even scoffed at by their physicians and other dietitians in favor of aspartame approval) will be able to sue for damages?


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 23, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Be interesting to see where this goes.  Aspartame (Neutrasweet) and Sucralose (Splenda) are both toxic crap that got fast tracked through the FDA.  The ****'s in so much food today it's scary. I went to buy Tang and it's in there! Ugh!



What's wrong with Splenda? Though, I prefer Stevia myself...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 24, 2008)

Doc_Jude said:


> What's wrong with Splenda? Though, I prefer Stevia myself...


Kidney damage and more.
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31716
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31408
Some old discussions on sweetners.

Cane sugar, Honey and Stevia for me.


----------



## Doc_Jude (Jan 24, 2008)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Kidney damage and more.
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31716
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31408
> Some old discussions on sweetners.
> ...



Huh. Thanks!


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 24, 2008)

I guess it was either that or give up the fried spam.  I applaud the Hawaiians on their choice.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jan 24, 2008)

Absolutely good move.
I used to get sick when taking food supplements that contained aspartame. 
I finally narrowed it down to the aspartame. Every other ingredient in the protein I was taking was in another minus the aspartame. That one was fine.
Now 12 years later, I'm even against taking most supplements.

I applaud the move.


----------



## jim777 (Jan 29, 2008)

90 minute documentary on Aspartame right here:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-566922170441334340


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 29, 2008)

I think artificial sweeteners are horrible for you ... but does anyone else find it ironic that this move is being spearheaded by the state who produces sugar as one of it's primary exports?


----------



## exile (Jan 29, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> I think artificial sweeteners are horrible for you ... but does anyone else find it ironic that this move is being spearheaded by the state who produces sugar as one of it's primary exports?



Hmmm....now you mention it..... hmmm.... no accident _there_, one feels! 

There's a great line about this sort of thing&#8212;doing what might be the right thing for possibly totally self-serving motives&#8212;in one of the poems from Edgar Lee Masters' _Spoon River Anthology:_

_A moral truth's
A hollow tooth,
Which must be propped with gold._


----------



## Babook (Feb 10, 2008)

Why just Hawaii? Are they more concerned about their people health than other states? Maybe it's a lobby of other switeners proved stronger.


----------



## tellner (Feb 10, 2008)

Why Hawaii? I'm surprised you have to ask one that's that obvious.

Aspartame's chief competitor is sucralose. Sucralose is made from sugar. Even though it's fallen on hard times the sugar lobby is still very powerful in Hawaii. 

That's the only reason for the anti-aspartame moves in the Hawaiian legislature.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 10, 2008)

There are times I'll take self-interest when it has the dual purpose of health benefits.

And, this is as others have said, self interest of the sugar industry.

Unfortunately, if this is all true, then it will flood the market there with sucralose, which is not a win IMO.


----------



## tellner (Feb 10, 2008)

All that we have against the current sweetener - sucralose - is innuendo, "maybes" and anecdotes. So far there's nothing actually approaching evidence. I'm no great fan of the sugar lobby, but it does seem to be the best of the artificial sweeteners. No, stevia does not even come close no matter how "natural" it is.


----------

